# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Что делает вирус?

## contramundum

Здравствуйте!
Не знаю, наверняка уже существует такая тема, но я не нашел, уж извините))))
Вобщем, вопрос простой - что делают конкретные вирусы? Где это можно посмотреть?
Вот в частности - интересует вирус Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBX.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Шпион в первую очередь. Вирусы данного семейства также блокируют доступ к сайтам АВ-компаний

----------


## contramundum

а как узнать более подробно? Что конкретно он делает? Куда прописывается? Что заражает? И т. п.? Вот где это можно узнать?

----------


## Stas567

С одной стороны может и интересно, но с другой стороны главное его вылечить, а там какая разница.

----------


## olejah

Ну разница хотя бы такая, что нужно наверняка знать менять ли пароли, что он мог стащить и т.п.

----------


## PavelA

> Вот в частности - интересует вирус Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBX.


 Ларчик открывается просто.
1. В Гугле ищем: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBX + virustotal
2Один из результатов: https://www.virustotal.com/file/faf1...e0e3/analysis/ Далее смотрим описание на 
Симантеке или http://www.securelist.com/ru/descrip....Win32.Shiz.ez

----------


## Soft

Мне интересно, а в первую очередь познавательно.  :Smiley:

----------

